

Uber data leaked in Google search results - quagliato
https://www.google.com/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=m43oVb30LMKr-AXdkIfIDw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:trip.uber.com&start=30&filter=0

======
quagliato
It seems to be shared trip data.

